# Meet up at Okotoks Off-leash park on Sat. May 6?



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Anybody interested? Say about 11:00 am?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm interested but the timing isn't good.


----------

